# I Lost my fishing partner



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

My Dad bought me and my twin brother our first boat and motor when we were about 8 years old. We fished the Colorado river and would set out our own lines. He always made us fish upstream from him in case our old Wizzard 5 HP motor wouldn't start so we could float down to him. We camped on the river bank. We would put cow bells on our best set and best baited lines. That's just what we did, we didn't think anything of it, that's how we were raised, fishing. He loved to fish for "yellowcats". I'm gonna do a lot more fishing for those yellocats starting this fall. 

I lost my father last night, he was 85. A few of you guys on here had the privilege of meeting and fishing with my Dad. He fished with me just about every time I put my boat in the water and would go day or night. He loved to fish and I loved him.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

texasGG said:


> My Dad bought me and my twin brother our first boat and motor when we were about 8 years old. We fished the Colorado river and would set out our own lines. He always made us fish upstream from him in case our old Wizzard 5 HP motor wouldn't start so we could float down to him. We camped on the river bank. We would put cow bells on our best set and best baited lines. That's just what we did, we didn't think anything of it, that's how we were raised, fishing. He loved to fish for "yellowcats". I'm gonna do a lot more fishing for those yellocats starting this fall.
> 
> I lost my father last night, he was 85. A few of you guys on here had the privilege of meeting and fishing with my Dad. He fished with me just about every time I put my boat in the water and would go day or night. He loved to fish and I loved him.


Sorry for your lose bud. It funny u say twins. I am a twin. We lost our dad a few years ago. And not a day goes by that I donâ€™t think of him. Or my mom. Prayers to you and your family During this tuff time


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry about your dad. It sounds like you have a lot of great memories.
Prayers sent.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry bud, sux. I know the feeling.....


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

So sorry, prayers for you and family.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Dad*

Sorry for your loss bud, not looking forward to the day....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My deepest condolences for the loss of Robert.
A father who was your fishing partner in life is fine gift.
Keep fishing and know he is at rest.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Lost my dad and best fishing partner about 6 years ago. Still miss those times. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

RIP, sir... Hope I get to fish with my father into my 60's...
Those are good memories to have and you can bet they meant the world to your father...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Condolensces, GG... Sounds like a great family....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You have much to be grateful for, good parents are such a blessing. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daniel_Melcher (Jun 16, 2016)

Great memories that you will cherish forever.. My dad was also 85 when I lost him two years ago. Miss him terribly. 
Prayers to you and your family. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry for your lost, GG, last year was a bad one for my family. We feel your pain be safe 2cats.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Sorry for your loss sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. God bless you & your family.

I lost my Dad, best friend, and hunting partner back in 1995. He was 64 years old, and since then I think of him all the time. Matter of fact this morning I was fishing the east shoreline of Trinity Bay, and thought of him and wished so bad that he was with me. That was one of our favorite places to fish..

Hang tough and remember those great trips, and great life with your Dad.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yep them Fishing with Dad memories last I lost mine in 1981...So sorry prayers for family....may Dad RIP


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. I dread the day too! Reminds me (us) to try and do more with them before they pass. I see my dad about every 3 days, but need to go fish more.


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Man sorry for your lost, I know how you feel. When I was in HS, we had a we we call 'generation fishing trip'...grandpa, Dad, me and brother. Since pawpaw gone, we still go to some of his old spots, Dad, me and my son...so cherished those moments. So Now days we take dad out








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## MitchTX (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss. You are so blessed to have those memories with your dad. All my dad did was work. Luckily I grew up on a farm where I could take myself fishing. If was my uncle that got me started and his oldest son is still my favorite fishing
partner. We're 600 mile apart now but get together when we can. It's stories like yours that make me think " I don't want to be the dad that's always working


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. 7-18-18 has been 2 years since I lost my â€œOGâ€ drinking/fishing buddy.


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

My condolences.


----------



## fat-n-old (Jul 9, 2018)

So sorry for your loss brother- I think in heaven the fish n is always good,, God Bless,,
RC


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank all that took the time to send their thoughts and prayers to me and my family. It's been a long hard month for all of us. To all that wrote I want to send out a special offering to fish with me this winter. I fish a lot in the winter for big blue cats and you all have a place in my boat if you want it. Just remember me and drop me a PM this winter and we will try to arrange some trips. Thanks again to all of you. Garry


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh, wow, Garry, sorry to hear about your Dad. I remember how he liked to catch! Prayers and blessings, your way... Glen


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

I had the pleasure of fishing with Gary and Robert several years ago. In times like these there is no words or phrases that fit and will do any good. I wish you the best and continue on it gets easier in time.


----------

